# Shipping to Mexico??



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi, crew!!

Reading at the Horror stories thread, it came to my mind to start a thread about shipping methods to Mexico.

1.- What's your preferred method for shipping your bike stuff to Mexico? (Smuggling is not a method of shipping per se, so please do not mention smuggling)

2.- Is it safe?? What's the "hit rate" for the different ways of your shipments?

3.- Delivery times

4.- Pricing

5.- Taxes

6.- Oversize items?? What about them?

Let's share our experiences, so we all can come up with safer and less expensive bike stuff purchasing.

Cheers!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a similar question but of components and stuff like that because 545 wants a helmet and I want some crankbros. candy's and the only method we came across was www.merkalink.com.

I asked rzozaya and told me that through UPS or USPS is cheap but I don't know the full process of shipping something over here so any help is good.

Cheers


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

1.- What's your preferred method for shipping your bike stuff to Mexico? (Smuggling is not a method of shipping per se, so please do not mention smuggling)

USPS. But I've had issues.
I've used DHL too but just once.


2.- Is it safe?? What's the "hit rate" for the different ways of your shipments?

Not at 100%. Off from about 10 shipments, the Mexican Postal Service has lost two. Small items (a spring and some bushings) and overdelayed my fork (about 5 weeks).


3.- Delivery times

Anywhere from 4 days, to 6 weeks (to never )

4.- Pricing

Best - USPS normal mail. Very cheap. Under 10 dollars for small items.
Worst - DHL, Pricepoint charged me 45 dollars for a brake that costed 70.

5.- Taxes

Never had to pay taxes on stuff sent thru USPS/Sepomex
DHL - 400 pesos... for that same 70 bucks brake.

6.- Oversize items?? What about them?

No experience.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Has any one of you ever sent a complete bike from the US?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I had a similar question but of components and stuff like that because 545 wants a helmet and I want some crankbros. candy's and the only method we came across was www.merkalink.com.
> 
> I asked rzozaya and told me that through UPS or USPS is cheap but I don't know the full process of shipping something over here so any help is good.
> 
> Cheers


OK I am a newbie on shipping stuff, but i just ordered (and picking up tomorrow from sepomex) a FF helmet (azonic), knee pads (roach), and a video. It cost me $1,956 on my CC and $340 from customs (too much stuff from china) and a 15 day waiting. Not bad I think, i figure it out i could had spent that amount, or close to that, just for the Helmet here in Mexico.

I bought it from beyondbikes, and the shipping mode was Express Mail through USPS and PostMex for $26 USD. It took four days to get into Mexico, and 7 days to clear customs.

So far very happy with the service. The final word will be tomorrow after I pick up the goodies though.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Where is sepomex or how do you know hwre you are getting your package?
Also, is USPS and PostMex reliable for sending a helmet, shoes and pedals?
If they get lost what happens?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn I just saw some customs page and it says

Ropa (Prendas, Accesorios para vestir, Artículos textiles confeccionados, etc.), calzado y artículos confeccionados con piel (Ropa, maletas, carteras, cintos, fundas, estuches protectores, etc.) 57 % de impuesto

And i want a offer of answer palisade shoes + candy c pedals...

What should I do? or does it just applies if the shoes have leather?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Where is sepomex or how do you know hwre you are getting your package?
> Also, is USPS and PostMex reliable for sending a helmet, shoes and pedals?
> If they get lost what happens?


Sepomex = Servicio Postal Mexicano. The package is received at your corresponding mail office.

PostMex = the express mail service from Sepomex (it is safer than the standard mail)

Regarding the taxes of the cloths, AFAIK, that tax applies to the countries to which we dont have a free/preferential trade agreement. If they are MADE in the US, you would probably be fine. However; most of this kind of manufature is now in hands of chinese, if this were the case, you might end up paying the higher taxes (regardless from where it was shipped).

Every time you import something, what matters is the "country of origin" i.e. the country where it was MADE. If it is made in the US or any other country with a trade agreement with Mexico, you can probably get away with the taxes (or at least just pay a tiny fraction of taxes). There are a lot of bike parts made in the US, so it is not that bad.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What should I do? or does it just applies if the shoes have leather?


I think it would be on subjective interpretation of the custom's agent.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Last time i had something shipped to mexico was trough usps and it a took a whole month to get heere.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe it's going to be cheaper to fly there, have fun, do some touristic stuff, go to some bars, hang with some chics, then go to a cyclery store, buy your stuff (all of the things you need) and come back with it, you're allowd to bring a bike and stuff that it's going to be only yours, you're allowd to bring 1000 dlls in stuff that is conisdered for personal use, and the invoices can't be bigger than 300 dlls, so you have to ask them at the store to make an invoice with a less price (for example for a bike) just to help you with the mexican taxes and they will... and all the money you're going to spend paying taxes, you can have fun with it over there... that's how I did last april


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> maybe it's going to be cheaper to fly there, have fun, do some touristic stuff, go to some bars, hang with some chics, then go to a cyclery store, buy your stuff (all of the things you need) and come back with it, you're allowd to bring a bike and stuff that it's going to be only yours, you're allowd to bring 1000 dlls in stuff that is conisdered for personal use, and the invoices can't be bigger than 300 dlls, so you have to ask them at the store to make an invoice with a less price (for example for a bike) just to help you with the mexican taxes and they will... and all the money you're going to spend paying taxes, you can have fun with it over there... that's how I did last april


Sounds nice for a single guy... but in my case we would be talking two (and a half) tickets, no chicks, no bars, much less bike stuff and lots of clothes, shoes and all those stuff women love to have and are much less useful than bike parts.....


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

I won't argue that.... you just killed my Idea... jajajaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I didn't understand the invoice stuff, don't you buy your bikes, go to the border and ask for you r taxes back and cross the border with no problems?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

ok... let me explain... whatn I was comming back to mexico I was very nervous cause I didn't know about paying import taxes of my bike, but in the plane they gave us the mexican custom manual, and I read there that when you travel (at least in plane as I did) you can buy stuff for you (just for your personal use) with a $1000 dlls value, but you can't buy things (except lap tops) more expensive that $300 dlls, cause then you'll have to pay taxes (not only, import taxes, you have to pay IVA too, and some others some one explained to me), so the price will grow around a little bit more than 38% the value of the bike, and if you can't show them the real price with a invoice they have some list to gave a value to your bike normally a lot more expensive than the real thing) and that will increase a lot what you pay for the bike. so I asked the guys at the cyclery where I bought my bike if they can gave me another invoice (cause they gave me first the real one) with a lower price so I can pay less taxes... so a bike that was $510 dlls, they make another invoce for $296 dlls (they help me making me aonther invoice cheaper of the bike pay less import taxes...) as I read thet customs manual I was relefed, so, as I got to mexico, at the airport, I got the red light so they make a rutinary check to my luggage, and they asked me for the invoce of the bike (it was in a box, I just paid $25 dlls more at the airport for the volumen of the box), when the guys of customs, saw the invoice they said everything was ok and just let me go.., if I didnt do that i have to pay around 175 dlls more to introducing my bike to the country. the bike with the panes extra charge cost me around 535 dlls, so paying the normal taxes it would be around 710 dlls or so... for the bike, 200 more than the normal price  , so maybe I didn't make the right thing avoiding those 175 dlls, but my wallet was really suffering... cause is a good amount of money that I save...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

alcarve said:


> ok... let me explain... whatn I was comming back to mexico I was very nervous cause I didn't know about paying import taxes of my bike, but in the plane they gave us the mexican custom manual, and I read there that when you travel (at least in plane as I did) you can buy stuff for you (just for your personal use) with a $1000 dlls value, but you can't buy things (except lap tops) more expensive that $300 dlls, cause then you'll have to pay taxes (not only, import taxes, you have to pay IVA too, and some others some one explained to me), so the price will grow around a little bit more than 38% the value of the bike, and if you can't show them the real price with a invoice they have some list to gave a value to your bike normally a lot more expensive than the real thing) and that will increase a lot what you pay for the bike. so I asked the guys at the cyclery where I bought my bike if they can gave me another invoice (cause they gave me first the real one) with a lower price so I can pay less taxes... so a bike that was $510 dlls, they make another invoce for $296 dlls (they help me making me aonther invoice cheaper of the bike pay less import taxes...) as I read thet customs manual I was relefed, so, as I got to mexico, at the airport, I got the red light so they make a rutinary check to my luggage, and they asked me for the invoce of the bike (it was in a box, I just paid $25 dlls more at the airport for the volumen of the box), when the guys of customs, saw the invoice they said everything was ok and just let me go.., if I didnt do that i have to pay around 175 dlls more to introducing my bike to the country. the bike with the panes extra charge cost me around 535 dlls, so paying the normal taxes it would be around 710 dlls or so... for the bike, 200 more than the normal price  , so maybe I didn't make the right thing avoiding those 175 dlls, but my wallet was really suffering... cause is a good amount of money that I save...


....or, you could just put some dirt on the bike and it's wheels and say the article(bike) is used and it is yours. That way it doesn't have to pay any taxes, coz it is on your allowances on personal bagage (not personal purchases). In other words, the bike will look like it was yours before you flew to the US (or any other country).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

You can bring a used sports equipement that you can carry regardless of the price...

Buy a bike, take it to a nice trail, and it's used equipment... I've brought 2 bikes that way, the custom guy asked me what I had in the box and I just told him that a bike, and had no problem, didn't had to show an invoice or anything....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

OK here we go,
FedEx, expensive but safe and quick, UPS about the same,
USPS very cheap, safe but slooow.
FedEx and UPS take care of paying taxes, beware, sometimes the "vista aduanal" counts the shipping charges as part of the invoice. Usually if the price is below $50 they pass without any charges. Another tip, ask your seller not to label them as bicycle parts, they need a special "pedimento aduanal" and should go through Nuevo Laredo customs.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

WHat about dhl?

are they any good?


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

If they cant be labeled as bike parts what other way can they be?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> WHat about dhl?
> 
> are they any good?


Quick, safe, reliable, very expensive.

As for bike parts, make them to be "spare parts" or maybe "sporting goods".

For not paying taxes, you can ask the shop to make a proforma invoice with no declared value and label them "warranty parts" or "commercial samples".

That's why some small shops may be the best option. Guys like Larry and others can ship any way you want and declare anything you ask for on the package.

Not like that with bigger dealers like Jenson and others. Sure, they have great prices... but maybe the advantages dissapears trying to cross the border. Especially Jenson, only ships via FedUp... which gets expensive.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah and also they wont write down what you tell em too, i think it has to do with the warranty situation in case stuff gets lost they wont get their money back, 

By the way whos Larry?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> yeah and also they wont write down what you tell em too, i think it has to do with the warranty situation in case stuff gets lost they wont get their money back,
> 
> By the way whos Larry?


Larry Mettler from mtnhighcyclery.com (he posts under the screen name "ventanarama"... awesome guy to deal with. You can go blind and guy stuff from him as you always know you'll get a nice price... if not the best.

As always, there's e-bay. You can get the best prices there, but you gotta look for the best price and sometimes pray for you to win the auction.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, Larry's great. Haven't tried having him ship to here though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, Larry's great. Haven't tried having him ship to here though.


I asked him recently... he can work it out if asked. Any shipping method you choose.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I asked him recently... he can work it out if asked. Any shipping method you choose.


Awesome, I'll get him to build me some wheels and have monkeys ride them down here on unicycles.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Awesome, I'll get him to build me some wheels and have monkeys ride them down here on unicycles.


You're a natural born smuggler!!!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Awesome, I'll get him to build me some wheels and have monkeys ride them down here on unicycles.


Ohh.. those would be real "MONO"ciclos... coooool!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just went to check out the guys website and I jusy couldnt figure out how you guys do bussiness with him, I didnt see anything on display,
Do you have to email him and ask him what is it that you want?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I just went to check out the guys website and I jusy couldnt figure out how you guys do bussiness with him, I didnt see anything on display,
> Do you have to email him and ask him what is it that you want?


Yup... just ask him what you want.

He has nice prices. Seriously. Don't get carried by his website.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

UPS , FEDEX, or DHL, thats it. do not use USPS, since sepomex its not reliable. 
taxing its simple, : 17% over invoice, (most the time, even with that xtra 17%, you get exactly what you want at an even better price than buying locally)
I recomend buying from speedgoat.com, they have an excellent service and return policies. but if you want lower end parts go somewhere else, they mostly sell hign end parts


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

csbueno said:


> UPS , FEDEX, or DHL, thats it. do not use USPS, since sepomex its not reliable.
> taxing its simple, : 17% over invoice, (most the time, even with that xtra 17%, you get exactly what you want at an even better price than buying locally)
> I recomend buying from speedgoat.com, they have an excellent service and return policies. but if you want lower end parts go somewhere else, they mostly sell hign end parts


Sorry for this, but I've ordered two shipments from Speedgoat using USPS (Sepomex) in Mexico and I had absolutely no problems with them. They weren't expensive, if not I would have gone UPS.

Now, I strongly disagree on the idea that you'll get better prices in the US than Mexico. I think that the local price on some items is pretty competitive. Ok, on some there is a big difference, but I think that one must do his own homework and check first on local prices before deciding to buy them online from the U.S..

Where I think is that the US stores have an advantage over local shops is that it's more probable thay the US stores will have larger inventories, better promotions and closeouts.

What I think is that one should first see a local LBS, if the item is on inventory, I think that the best option would be to buy it localy. If the LBS is out of stock, then buying online is a good option.

Regarding shipping prices, from speedgoat, I think that the lowest fare for UPS is something around 90 bucks, or 35 bucks for USPS. So, it depends on what you're ordering.

It's nice to know on the tax, but I think it depends on what you buy. The first order were my stem, tires and handlebar, and I did paid taxes. The second order was a camelback they had on clearance and a saddle, and didn't had to pay taxes.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sorry for this, but I've ordered two shipments from Speedgoat using USPS (Sepomex) in Mexico and I had absolutely no problems with them. They weren't expensive, if not I would have gone UPS.
> 
> Now, I strongly disagree on the idea that you'll get better prices in the US than Mexico. I think that the local price on some items is pretty competitive. Ok, on some there is a big difference, but I think that one must do his own homework and check first on local prices before deciding to buy them online from the U.S..
> 
> ...


Wait until you order something over $1000.00...usd, sepomex cannot be trusted.. Ive used it before, and sometimes orders get fast, sometimes they get stuck somewhere.. Not a problem with UPS: I pay USD $ 30.00 fora chris king hub and a a set of brake rotors... Via UPS. and I got it in 4 days-. And once pay USD $50..00 for a 750.00 fork via USPS (mexport in mexico), and the fork spent 2 weeks in the local post office( not to mention that it took 1 week to arrive at Mexico airport customs) I never got a notication.. and their internet tracking could not tell me the location of the items..As you can understand, I was pretty worried. I used USPS plenty of times before, with no mayor problems..after that, I decided not to risk it.

Regarding taxes, It seems you are a little confused: you can import up to$300.00 usd during certain period of time, without paying taxes, after that, they do charge you that 17%, see, I once make an order for around $250.00usd, no taxes, then another $100.00, no taxes yet, then i order some more, $300.00 ... and for the first time i got a "boleta aduanal", so had to pay, from that shipment on... It also depends ond the mood of the person in charge of customs, or sometimes seems to be random.

And yes, sometimes bike parts are cheaper in Mexico, but thats the exeption, not the rule. Whatever ther reason (economy of scale, stock, planning, etc) prices are NOT COMPETITIVE, specially high end parts, lower ends, come both ways.
Competitive will be same price: case in hand: Santacruz bikes( a notorious good example of proper planning, service based, not profit based), you can purchase them in mexico, legally, for virtually the same price you get in the US, but, if you you try to get almost ANY other brand, like specialized, trek, cannondale, etc,all of them having a larger sales volume than SC, they will be end up being up to 30-40% more expensive than in the USA
Sometimes when you get a good part at a reasonable price, chances are its an OEM part, and thats cheating on the customer. Sometimes what you are getting is a quality rejet, witch we mexicans seem to accept easely for the sake of of price.sometimes you get parts that are a few years old (old stock). exeptions exists, such as fox, but only if you buy directly from the distribuitor, otherwise, intermediaries will get their piece of the pie.

My rant could go on and on.. hope you get my idea, but, overall, bike PRICES are higher in mexico, and yes I know people who can get very cheap parts.. illegally
peace


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

So if your order is under 200 bucks you dont have to worry bout paying taxes?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> So if your order is under 200 bucks you dont have to worry bout paying taxes?


I think it depends on what you bring.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think it depends on what you bring.


Actually it depends on the Custom's Agent and his interpretation of the Customs Code.

There are stuff you don't need to import as the prices in Mexico are very competitive.

Products that come to my mind in this situations are Shimano and Fox.

Case of study. A Fox Vanilla R. US retail (and you can find them ONLY at +/-10% of retail) 410.

Plush shipping is 460 bucks... add 17% (only over the actual item price, sometimes you're charged over the whole price+shipping as the shipping is a US Service and must be taxed) and it gets up to roughly 5800 pesos.

Transvision bike has them for just over 5000 pesos.

Shimano LX HTII crankset... US price: 150 bucks. Mexico Price: 1600 pesos. Rocky_Rene got one at Benotto for roughly 1500 pesos by paying with a discount card (TDU).

The list goes on, and on, and on, and on.

OTOH... there is stuff that is plainly overpriced. Like Race Face products. While US retail for an Deus XC crank X-Type goes for 250 bucks in the US, here you CAN'T get them for less than 4000 pesos.

Again, it depends on the situation. There are items that simply shipping put them into another league... like handlebars, rims, wheelsets and posts. The shipping cost is so high (many of these items are oversized) that ain't worth the bother importing them.

A further example... I ended up paying 1400 pesos (roughly 130 bucks) for an Avid brake that was 70 bucks at Pricepoint.

From the USPS page (because our sucky Sepomex can't give you real world info), you can legally import up to 5000 pesos, free of charge by regular mail... real world experience 
demonstrate that it depends who's behind the counter. I had a friend charged for two books. While I've received stuff without having to pay a thing.

I can draw two conclusions off from all of this:
- Courier Services are the best for shipping stuff into Mexico. 100% safe.
- Taking into account the courier services prices, you're better off asking around the shops before buying.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> So if your order is under 200 bucks you dont have to worry bout paying taxes?


Probably not.. If you use USPS, (sepomex) you item will arrive at an offical custom werehouse (where your order may stay 1 day... or 2 weeks) strictly, if your invoice is for less than $300.00 usd, you shouldnt have to pay a dime,. however, if the custom agent decides to charge you item, it will very hard to make a complain, since you are not there, anyway, if the invoice says "bike parts", you will only pay 17%.

With UPS, DHL, FedEx, it will be probably different, due to their quick delivery system and their custom agreements.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> I can draw two conclusions off from all of this:
> - Courier Services are the best for shipping stuff into Mexico. 100% safe.
> - Taking into account the courier services prices, you're better off asking around the shops before buying.


Couldnt agree more.. but time has an economic value,: if you are patient, and live in a large city, it may be worth the time/search, but here in Queretaro... no way, its easer,faster and sometimes cheaper to order from the US.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> So if your order is under 200 bucks you dont have to worry bout paying taxes?


I think is a matter of luck as well. I bought 175 bucks in goodies and had to pay the 17% tax. Still I am pretty satified with what I paid.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

csbueno said:


> Couldnt agree more.. but time has an economic value,: if you are patient, and live in a large city, it may be worth the time/search, but here in Queretaro... no way, its easer,faster and sometimes cheaper to order from the US.


Well... you have now folks in Mexico City who can make a search for you.

We're all bike geeks and I'm positive any of us will oblige.:thumbsup:

Also... check Benotto's page. They ship to all the country. I ordered a set of pedals while I was living at Tampico. Much better deal than buying from the US.

Their selection is limited, but they can be a source for savings.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... you have now folks in Mexico City who can make a search for you.
> 
> We're all bike geeks and I'm positive any of us will oblige.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Now, I strongly disagree on the idea that you'll get better prices in the US than Mexico. I think that the local price on some items is pretty competitive. Ok, on some there is a big difference, but I think that one must do his own homework and check first on local prices before deciding to buy them online from the U.S..


Believe me I look all over the Yucatan Peninsula for my Bike, an 2006 Specialized Hardrock Disc Pro, the cheaper I could Find it was around $11,000 Mexican Pesos (clipless) and there were some cycleries where you could find it over $17,000 Mexican pesos (clipless), I just get mine @ Chicago brand new for just $520 US DLLS plus the clips ($50.00 US DLLS), another example may be my Bike computer, I got it for $20 US bucks, and you have to pay around $1,450 Mexican pesos for the same model!!!, believe me that's not competitive for me!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[and there were some cycleries where you could find it over $17,000 Mexican pesos (clipless), I just get mine @ Chicago brand new for just $520 US DLLS plus the clips ($50.00 US DLLS),
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
yes, that`s true .

Young riders :
This is my personal opinion:

Best prices in complete bikes = USA
Best place to get discount prices =Internet
Best places to buy bike components =marketplaces around famous USA mtb races
Best prices in "Made in USA " parts and frames = USA
Best prices in Shimano parts =some times Mexico ,sometimes USA
Best way to ship to Mèxico(bike parts ) = Fed-ex and UPS
Best way to pay import taxes = have a custom agent in the family.

the last biker.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alcarve said:


> Believe me I look all over the Yucatan Peninsula for my Bike, an 2006 Specialized Hardrock Disc Pro, the cheaper I could Find it was around $11,000 Mexican Pesos (clipless) and there were some cycleries where you could find it over $17,000 Mexican pesos (clipless), I just get mine @ Chicago brand new for just $520 US DLLS plus the clips ($50.00 US DLLS), another example may be my Bike computer, I got it for $20 US bucks, and you have to pay around $1,450 Mexican pesos for the same model!!!, believe me that's not competitive for me!!!


Sorry, depending on brands, even a complete bike might be or might not be competitive. Specialized is WAY too expensive, but I would thing 3 times buying a Cannondale outside Mexico, since Viansi prices are, while not similar, not too far off.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah thats what im talking about
what if you live in the middle of nowhere( like me)
and the nearest decent store is like 2000 miles away, is better to just order stuff through the net, cause to the final price you would be paying for stuff you would also have to add the money for gas, bus, food, or whatever, and the time you take to do it of course.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Yeah thats what im talking about
> what if you live in the middle of nowhere( like me)
> and the nearest decent store is like 2000 miles away, is better to just order stuff through the net, cause to the final price you would be paying for stuff you would also have to add the money for gas, bus, food, or whatever, and the time you take to do it of course.


Benotto ships all country wide.
It's a barely known fact.... but it's there. Their prices are really good on Shimano, Park, Cat-Eye, Michelin and Bell.

Their selection may be limited, but it's there to take. Reliable (not quick) shipping through Multi-Pack. No import duties, same prices as their stores at Mexico City.

Check it...
Linky


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp, please check your PMs :aureola:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Warp, please check your PMs :aureola:


545... please make space in your inbox...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

hey warp 
is benotto's shipping expensive?
is it reliable?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> hey warp
> is benotto's shipping expensive?
> is it reliable?


I remember it was not that expensive and yeah, it's reliable. It's multpack, not regular mail. They delay some processing orders though.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> but I would thing 3 times buying a Cannondale outside Mexico, since Viansi prices are, while not similar, not too far off.


I agree in that with you, Canonndale F600 is around $1,150 US dlls in the US, and you can find it in Mexico, Between $13,000 and $16,000 Mexican Pesos (of course, still a big budget for me).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> 545... please make space in your inbox...


Ooops... :madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> 545... please make space in your inbox...


I already did :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

the last biker said:


> [and there were some cycleries where you could find it over $17,000 Mexican pesos (clipless), I just get mine @ Chicago brand new for just $520 US DLLS plus the clips ($50.00 US DLLS),
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> yes, that`s true .
> 
> ...


also:

Best place where the warranty is honored= USA

Another reason why I dislike purchasing bikes, and bikes parts in Mexico, is the warranty issue: A friend got his Cannondale from Viansi, and when the frame broke, they didnt honor the warranty, they put so much red tape on it, they even told him the bike could be a Fake!!! WTF!!, it was easer fot my friend to take his frame to USA, where, they just received the frame, and offer a replacement, no question asked.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Holy cow!*

Wow, you guys really have to go to a lot of trouble to get your equipment! If I understand your posts from earlier on this thread, there is no problem bringing a used bike into Mexico from the US? Even if the bike was manufactured in China? I would like to bring mine with me the next time I go by car, but I am a little afraid because it says "Made in Taiwan" on the frame. Last year I tried to take a used metal-saw to a friend in CDJ and they wanted almost $1000NP. I had to go back and leave it in El Paso with the cousins. Maybe just bad luck- so one used bike should be OK? Thank you.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, you guys really have to go to a lot of trouble to get your equipment! If I understand your posts from earlier on this thread, there is no problem bringing a used bike into Mexico from the US? Even if the bike was manufactured in China? I would like to bring mine with me the next time I go by car, but I am a little afraid because it says "Made in Taiwan" on the frame. Last year I tried to take a used metal-saw to a friend in CDJ and they wanted almost $1000NP. I had to go back and leave it in El Paso with the cousins. Maybe just bad luck- so one used bike should be OK? Thank you.


Rodar, I don't know about the country of origin. When I read the customs form it says that you can bring a used sporting equipment that you can carry, but they don't mention anything about where it was bought. I think that there are some difference if you arrive by car than by air, but I'm not sure.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, rzozaya. I imagine that could make a difference for being "sporting equipment". It makes sense because they don`t want to miss out on any tourism- the saw I tried to bring would not have helped the economy any. I seldom drive to Mexico, so it will probably be a long time before I really need to know, but a lot of the walking trails make me wish for my bike. Someday I want to try riding them.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey rodar y rodar, if your car has plates from the USA just bring your bike along and tell them you are racing someplace in Mexico and will go back to the USA the day after the race or something. Since you are a visitor from the USA and will eventually take your bike back to the USA once your ride or vacation is done, then no taxes can be charged. Of course if your were going to leave the bike in Mexico as a gift for someone then that would be a different story. 

Also if you are US citizen or resident they can't charge any taxes on anything which will be for personal use. My parents and I have US citizenship but live on the southern side of the border and have cars with US plates and constantly bring bike realted items and new bikes for our own personal use and no taxes are charged no matter how expensive they are. If you have dual nationality don't mention it at the border crossing because then you will have to pay taxes but of course if they don't ask then you don't have to tell them, which they usually don't do, at least not in Arizona to Sonroa ports of entry.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

General Equilibrium said:


> Hey rodar y rodar, if your car has plates from the USA just bring your bike along and tell them you are racing someplace in Mexico and will go back to the USA the day after the race or something. Since you are a visitor from the USA and will eventually take your bike back to the USA once your ride or vacation is done, then no taxes can be charged. Of course if your were going to leave the bike in Mexico as a gift for someone then that would be a different story.
> 
> Also if you are US citizen or resident they can't charge any taxes on anything which will be for personal use. My parents and I have US citizenship but live on the southern side of the border and have cars with US plates and constantly bring bike realted items and new bikes for our own personal use and no taxes are charged no matter how expensive they are. If you have dual nationality don't mention it at the border crossing because then you will have to pay taxes but of course if they don't ask then you don't have to tell them, which they usually don't do, at least not in Arizona to Sonroa ports of entry.


I head that used bikes are tax free, I plan to bring 2 bikes to Mexico in car and I dont know if I'm gonna have to pay anything.... you say I have to and others say I dont have to...

Either way I'm asking for 290 dollar invoices or something, IDK...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds good- I won`t worry about it then. Muchas thank yous.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Tacu, there are a lot of factors you should consider if you purchase a bike in the USA and then cross back to Mexico in a car even if you ask for a 250 USD proof of purchase. Remember the agentes aduanales earn their paycheck by preventing "smuggling" and for some reason they are some of the few beauracrats who take their job seriously. Just don't make it too obvious you went on a trip with your family and are bringin back tons of stuff and trying to not pay taxes.

Here is some advice I learned after living near the border and crossing back to Mexico with non-US citizens in the car:

Declare the stuff you have and pay taxes, every person has the right to bring back 100 USD when crossing in a car so if there are at least 3 of you in your family that's 300 bucks. What you can do is get some (not all of course) of your Dillard's, Neiman-Marcus, Nordstrom (or wherever you guys go shopping) tickets and set them aside say for some 300 USD or a bit more. Then get your 250 USD ticket for your bike and put it together with the other 300 USD or so tickets and when crossing back to Mexico choose the lane to declare your goods. Give the tickets to the "agente" and he you will end up paying 500 pesos or something like that and your car won't get checked you just pay the amount they tell you.

I think you guys will of course bring back more than 500 USD in new stuff bought over there, but declare part of it, not all and it can save you tons of headaches. 

If you don't declare and you get "semaforo rojo" and they find tons of stuff being brought back you might get in some trouble and the fine will be far worse than paying some taxes.

Even if none of the clothes being brought back have the tags on them if you have say a lap top, golf clubs, bike or something that may be expensive the agente has the right to ask for a proof that your bike was bought in Mexico or that you actually didn't buy it in the USA and then tried to bring it back as a "used" item. The term "used item" means previously used in Mexico then taken to the USA and then back to Mexico. If you can't prove the item isn't being smuggled and the agente can't prove that it is then that article (bike, computer, golf clubs) will stay in a warehouse until you can prove you are right. 

Crossing in a car and being checked or just being let through without the "revision" depends completely on luck but if you have bought nice things and spend your well earned money (or your parents) you don't throw a "volado". Declare some of the stuff you bought, pay taxes and save yourself and your parents of possible headaches. I've had some agentes who were into the sport and knew the prices of bikes very well and I'm sure you could not fool them with the 250 ticket.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its a 2005 Chimpira, the price in 2005 was 650 so it is very possible for it to be 290 dollars.
You just messed my head up with what everyone said, now I dont know what to do...

I'm bringing 3 laptops and 2 bikes and someone of aduana told me you have the right to buy one laptop per person and get it to Mexico without paying taxes or anything.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Directly from the Aduana's webpage:

Los pasajeros internacionales provenientes del extranjero que ingresen a México y los pasajeros procedentes de la franja o región fronteriza que quieran desplazarse a otros puntos de la república, tienen derecho a introducir en territorio nacional los siguientes artículos:

• Bienes de consumo personal nuevos o usados, tales como ropa, calzado y productos de aseo, en cantidades acordes con la duración del viaje y que por su cantidad no se presuma que son para vender

• Petacas, velices, maletas, baúles necesarios para trasladar tu equipaje

• Una cámara fotográfica y una cámara de videograbación y, en su caso, su fuente de poder; hasta 12 rollos de película virgen o videocasetes, material fotográfico impreso o filmado; un binocular; un teléfono celular; un radiolocalizador; una máquina de escribir; una computadora portátil de las denominadas laptop, notebook, omnibook u otra similar, nueva o usada

• Una tienda de campaña y equipo para acampar. Cuatro cañas de pesca con sus respectivos accesorios

• Dos equipos deportivos personales usados, siempre y cuando puedan ser transportados normal y comúnmente por una persona. Un deslizador acuático con o sin vela

• Un aparato de radio portátil para grabar o para reproducir sonido, o uno mixto; cinco discos láser; cinco discos DVD; 20 discos compactos (CD) o audiocasetes

• Un instrumento musical, siempre que sea transportado normal y comúnmente por una persona

• Libros y revistas que por su cantidad no puedan ser comercializados

• Cinco juguetes, siempre y cuando sean transportados normal y comúnmente por una persona

• Medicamentos de uso personal. Para sustancias psicotrópicas se debe mostrar la receta médica. Tratándose de personas con discapacidad, se incluirán las mercancías de uso personal que por sus características suplan o disminuyan su discapacidad. En este caso, se consideran entre otros aquellos equipos o aparatos que lleven consigo cada persona como son andaderas, sillas de ruedas, muletas y bastones.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Yup, that is right but it all depends at what the agente thinks is correct and his own interpretation of those rules. Just be smart and take the time to have everything in order so in case you want to declare some of the goods it can be a smooth and quick transaction and you won't have any trouble at all.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

General Equilibrium said:


> Yup, that is right but it all depends at what the agente thinks is correct and his own interpretation of those rules. Just be smart and take the time to have everything in order so in case you want to declare some of the goods it can be a smooth and quick transaction and you won't have any trouble at all.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are very right , the best way is declare all the items that somebody bought , and pay the correct tax , is important to declare all the items in the border because if you have another inspection in the highway ( customs inspections office km. 26 more and less ) and the custom agent find some wrong or different , there will be problems.

I think that the custom permission for free import (franquicia ) is $50.00 dlls. por person ,ground trip and $300.00 for plane.

Finally , yes, all depend the kind of agent .

the last biker.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You are very right , the best way is declare all the items that somebody bought , and pay the correct tax , is important to declare all the items in the border because if you have another inspection in the highway ( customs inspections office km. 26 more and less ) and the custom agent find some wrong or different , there will be problems.
> 
> ...


I don't really understand that franquicia stuff. ???? I don't think you can get a free import. Or do you mean that you're allowed to bring 50 bucks per person if you arrive by ground. Those 50 or 300 bucks (depending on how you arrive) is in adition to what is allowed.

In my experience, on plane you don't have any problems bringing bikes. I have imported 2 times, and the last time I came with 2 bike boxes (only one bike, though). The custom guy asked me what did I had, I said that I had a bike, and no problem.

I think that you're right on on that you're at the mercy of whatever the custom guy think you're allowed on crazy stuff. But anyway, you can bring laptops to Mexico, and you don't have to prove they're used or anything.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm thinking of asking the guy at the bike store to make an invoice that says warranty or just 250 bucks and then pay for the taxes.

Idk... it says you're allowed to bring two sporting goods that you can carry... but IDK if that includes a bike or not.

Either way, I'm getting my taxes back at the border (U.S. taxes) so with that money I can pay the Mexican taxes or something.

All the other things are in the right place as clothing and laptops are allowed tax free, the only problem now is the bikes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This post reminded me of a urban legend a non-biking coworker told me..

There was this mexican guy that daily crossed the border on his bike, and he carried a pannier with his lunch. The customs always checked him because they felt there was something fishy. But they didn't find anything except for his lunch.

Someday they figured out what he was smuggling...














yep..he was smuggling bikes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't really understand that franquicia stuff. ???? I don't think you can get a free import. Or do you mean that you're allowed to bring 50 bucks per person if you arrive by ground. Those 50 or 300 bucks (depending on how you arrive) is in adition to what is allowed.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn... why dont we just hire those monkeys in unicycles?
I heard that monkeys in unicycles do not have to pay any taxes at the border.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Damn... why dont we just hire those monkeys in unicycles?
> I heard that monkeys in unicycles do not have to pay any taxes at the border.


Because custom agents already know the Unicycle-monkey trick.

As others have said, it depends on the Custom Agent. Custom laws are very open to interpretation.

I know people who has smuggled rolls of optic fiber as fishing lines... but then it depended on the custom agent he got.

Even Cutoms classification is tricky... you can pay considerably less taxes by knowing the custom codes and making a Ti bolt pass like a carbon steel bolt and such. Who's to check if it indeed is CS or Ti if ain't stated at the invoice.

That's why Custom brokers make so much money.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Tacu, in AZ, NM and TX you don't have to pay taxes on items over 300 USD if you are from out of state. So make sure you ask them about this and you can spend that tax money on some other bike related stuff.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

General Equilibrium said:


> Tacu, in AZ, NM and TX you don't have to pay taxes on items over 300 USD if you are from out of state. So make sure you ask them about this and you can spend that tax money on some other bike related stuff.


Oh really? That sounds really sweeet, but do you have a webpage or something where I can read this?

So I just go to a store, buy a 300 dollar item and show my Mexican passport?


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Just tell them you are from Mexico and don't have an adress in the US and that should do the trick. The LBS in AZ I buy my stuff from already knows this and charges no tax, not really sure where you could read that. Like I said my family has dual nationality and house on both sides of the border so when it's better for us we give our Mexican address and sometimes our US address jeje. But that is just the sort of thing you learn when living in the border and do frecuent shopping in the US.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

General Equilibrium said:


> Just tell them you are from Mexico and don't have an adress in the US and that should do the trick. The LBS in AZ I buy my stuff from already knows this and charges no tax, not really sure where you could read that. Like I said my family has dual nationality and house on both sides of the border so when it's better for us we give our Mexican address and sometimes our US address jeje. But that is just the sort of thing you learn when living in the border and do frecuent shopping in the US.


Technically, this might depend on the state. In Texas you can't do that. You must go somewhere with the purchase receipt and passport to get your taxes refunded. And, I think you get them later, but I'm not sure about that. You can't ask the LBS to not charge you taxes.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, it only applies to certain states and maybe certains cities within a state, I've done it several times in TX, AZ and NM. That's why your first tell them you are from out of state and explain your situation so maybe they will know about it or at least try to find out.

Remember laws in the US of A work in a very different way than they do in Mexico, where almost all around the countriy we have the same laws (traffic laws are some that do change according to each state). In the US certain laws may apply to a tri-state area, certain state, county or city. So it's better to ask since nothing is lost and much can be gained.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Tacubaya just left today.......I really hope he does not have any problem bringing both his bike and mine....:yikes:


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey 545 which bikes are you guys getting?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

General Equilibrium said:


> Hey 545 which bikes are you guys getting?


We are getting Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpiras probably. I was very close to buying a used Spec. P1 for the same price as the chimpira (600 bucks), but then I realized that the cost of shipping and taking the bike to a shop to get it built would result in something like $100 more. Besides, I obviously prefer something new. The only thing im not happy with is the fork. A frikkin Suntour :skep:. Oh well, I HOPE that by the end of the year I can buy a nicer fork. Do you guys think that something like a 66vf or a Z1 would be ok for the frame? (1.5 headtube)
Although 600 bucks may seem like little money to some of you, I had a damn hard time getting it! :eekster: Ill contact Tacubaya on Saturday. I hope everything goes well....
Oh and thanks again for lending us the rack rzozaya :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> We are getting Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpiras probably. I was very close to buying a used Spec. P1 for the same price as the chimpira (600 bucks), but then I realized that the cost of shipping and taking the bike to a shop to get it built would result in something like $100 more. Besides, I obviously prefer something new. The only thing im not happy with is the fork. A frikkin Suntour :skep:. Oh well, I HOPE that by the end of the year I can buy a nicer fork. Do you guys think that something like a 66vf or a Z1 would be ok for the frame? (1.5 headtube)
> Although 600 bucks may seem like little money to some of you, I had a damn hard time getting it! :eekster: Ill contact Tacubaya on Saturday. I hope everything goes well....
> Oh and thanks again for lending us the rack rzozaya :thumbsup:


You'll be happy with the Chimpira!

I don't know which Suntour are you getting, but at least mine was crappy, but it was a tank! I think it'll take anything you throw at it.

Any of the forks you mention would go nicely with the Chimpira. We're talking 150mm fork, right? Or the 170 66VF? That last one may be too much for the geometry, but with a 1.5 steerer, you can decently run double-crowns, me thinks.

No, 600 bucks is no little money... especially when you have to work your arse for it (which I'm sure you do, as parents not commonly let go 600 bucks just to make you happy). In my case, 600 would buy a nice drivetrain and a brakeset... or wheels and any of the other two items.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BUMP!

I have a frame on EBAY and a prospective buyer in Mexico (nope, no qualms there).

Has anyone found a way to ship a frame internationally without getting hit with huge charges?
USPS: $267usd
UPS: $255usd
FedEX: $254

That is more than the BIN value of the frame...close to 2x more.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

here is one...but not easy.... you have to have a friend in Mexico near the border, and that friend has to have an account with a trade company in the nearest US city...if you don't have that this won't help you....

you send the frame to his/her US Address (30-40 USD UPS Ground)...he/she ask for it and received the frame on his/her Mexican City (20-25 USD, since this is not a new frame)...he/she send the frame to your buyer (another 30-40 USD Estafeta Ground)...half any of your options 

again not an easy one...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ahh and your buyer has to agree to wait for it like 2 weeks...at least


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> here is one...but not easy.... you have to have a friend in Mexico near the border, and that friend has to have an account with a trade company in the nearest US city...if you don't have that this won't help you....
> 
> you send the frame to his/her US Address (30-40 USD UPS Ground)...he/she ask for it and received the frame on his/her Mexican City (20-25 USD, since this is not a new frame)...he/she send the frame to your buyer (another 30-40 USD Estafeta Ground)...half any of your options
> 
> again not an easy one...


so how do shops do it? i shipped a frame last year from Montana to Mx for merely 70 bucks thru USPS. Arrived in 7 days (customs included). Earlier this year, I also shipped a frame to canada for arrond a 100 bucks. Arrived in 3 days.

What I have found is, the smaller the package, the cheaper it is (posting pricing grow exponentially with size). Cut down the box as smaller as you can, and disassemble the frame if it is FS.

fwiw, I am quoting a frame from the UK, and it is 80 bucks shipping thru UPS, so there must be a "cheap" way to ship frames some how.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

well I don't know anything about shipping things directly to MX...I live in MTY and for me is always fun to go to "el otro lado" so I send a bunch of stuff to Mcallen and then go for it...take the wife for a little shopping and back to MTY...

I know my numbers...gas, casetas etc...when going through the custom process you can't really know what they are going to charge you...for me I just can't afford an unexpected huge fee as some have received...*I know* what I'm spending and adjust the budget to it....when I have few things "del otro lado" I ask for them and the Trade Company charge me 18% of the invoice...so again I always know what I am spending and choose what is best for me


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> fwiw, I am quoting a frame from the UK, and it is 80 bucks shipping thru UPS, so there must be a "cheap" way to ship frames some how.


Bigger brother for the Rune??? Come on..... spill the beans!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Bigger brother for the Rune??? Come on..... spill the beans!


More of a smaller brother, and cousin of your nashbar. I am looking into a blue pig as xmas present. Cheaper to build, as I only need a Headset, and rear wheel (going cheapo this time, built locally, with a deore hub, and Alex rims), and the frame of course. For a bigger bike, i would need frame, DC frok, and maybe a BB, but thats a lot of money for a bike that would be seldom ridden. Ohh, and I can sell my 150 rear wheel and get good money from it i guess.

I´ll be using the pig either on the city, or on the mtn.


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Raza!
Hello. Long time no see.

I'm planning to buy a bike in the US and ship it to Mexico. The Seller is a bit concerned about how safe it is to ship the bike into Mexico.
I've shipped a fork before, and had no problems. but that was it. And I don't even remember what company did I use for the shipping.

this is a Carbon bike, pretty expensive, so I don't want it to arrive broken (knock on wood). 
So the question is what is the safest way to ship the bike?
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

"this is a Carbon bike, pretty expensive, so I don't want it to arrive broken (knock on wood)." 

So... scratch UPS, I get a lot of stuff shipped within the USA and lately 50% of what I've gotten thru them has arrived damaged.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ropa (Prendas, Accesorios para vestir, Artículos textiles confeccionados, etc.), calzado y artículos confeccionados con piel (Ropa, maletas, carteras, cintos, fundas, estuches protectores, etc.)


Bueno, confirmada la leyenda urbana de los textiles y aduanas.

Acabo de pagar adicionales de casi mas del 80% de textiles que vienen de China y 30% mas en los que vienen de Vietnam.

El resto de las partes pagan solo el IVA.

Ah... y confirmado... por DHL SIEMPRE vas a pagar impuestos.

Ya saben, USPS y sin textiles si no quieren pagar impuestos aduanales.

Por cierto esta vez CRC la rego gacho y me mando unas cosas que eran para un wey en Italia, las tuve que devolver, pague impuestos por las cosas que o necesitaba, no me han devuelto (todavia) lo del envio al UK y pues tuve que pagar impuestos por las cosas que yo encargue (pero eso no es culpa de CRC, si no mia).

Creo que me quedo ordenando de este lado del atlantico.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ya saben, USPS y sin textiles si no quieren pagar impuestos aduanales.
> 
> Creo que me quedo ordenando de este lado del atlantico.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respecto a USPS hay que leer bien acerca de sus servicios , recientemente acaban de modificar sus reglas en algunos de los servicios que mas usamos , hay mas restricciones , desaparecieron algunos servicios , y para acabarla de amolar aumentaron sus precios , aún así sigue siendo el mas barato , aunque también el maaaaaassssss tardado y a muchas tiendas en USA no les gusta enviar por ahí .

Y sí , lo mejor es importar de nuestros vecinos distantes...........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## 07bigsur (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mexico w/ my bike.*

Took my bike with me to Mexico on AA flight. Packed bike in a used cardboard box from my LBS along with some of my clothing. Paid the $100 AA oversize fee. No hassles at customs . Some good riding there.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

07bigsur said:


> Took my bike with me to Mexico on AA flight. Packed bike in a used cardboard box from my LBS along with some of my clothing. Paid the $100 AA oversize fee. No hassles at customs . Some good riding there.


thats great is good you bring your bike, if you are asking about mexico city riding there are very good places, check desierto de los leones and ajusco the two most popular places.


----------

